# Bullet I.D.



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

My brother found this bullet metal detecting in my grandma's back yard. Don't have any fancy measuring tools but I think its right around or just shy of a 1/4 inch. I think its either a .243 or a .223 What yall think?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Measure it and you will know.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

250-??


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Why?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Does grandma live in an area frequented by gang bangers engaged in drive-bys? If so, I'd wager it is 5.56mm from an AR.

If she lives in the country, near some decent hunting ground -- I'd opt for .243 as the most likely.

With that said, it appears like an FMJ bullet where the jacket ruptured from hitting something, rather than a typical JSP hunting bullet. So, my best guess through deductive reasoning would revert back to the 5.56mm FMJ fired from an AR, Mini-14, SU-16, etc.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Shy of 1/4 or .250 should be about .224 maybe, mike it and u know for sure


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

i ahevnt dug up much lead, do you guys think it was a squid load or just a long miss?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Longbow14 said:


> i ahevnt dug up much lead, do you guys think it was a squid load or just a long miss?


Miss, not a squib load.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a 22-250. I know, because I have an eye for that kinda stuff and I'm full of crap!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

She lives near tangle wood. If you know where that is. No hunting land and it's a nice neighborhood. Idk where it could've come from. Just found it in the middle of the back yard.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

It looks like a bullet picked up off a rifle range (by hand or on muddy boots) that has been hit with another bullet.

Joraca


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> She lives near tangle wood. If you know where that is. No hunting land and it's a nice neighborhood. Idk where it could've come from. Just found it in the middle of the back yard.


It could have come in with fill dirt when they built the house or performed major landscaping. Most dirt pits around these parts have been used for shooting either officially (like Capt Ron's at Jeff Ates' place) or unofficially.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

were there bones near by?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

tomnmendy said:


> were there bones near by?



LOL... only you tom :thumbsup:


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

lol


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> Shy of 1/4 or .250 should be about .224 maybe, mike it and u know for sure


shy of a 1/4 (.250) would be a .243 (6 mm)


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

if its the tanglewood in milton, all of that property use to be hunted on before the golf course was built...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> if its the tanglewood in milton, all of that property use to be hunted on before the golf course was built...


Yeah same area. I figured it was hunting land before it was residential.


----------

